# how to calculate range of vehicle.



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi I have moved this to the Technical discussion as it is a question


----------



## ken wont (Jul 6, 2016)

It depends on the vehicle, the environment, and the driver.

How many wheels, how wide are the tires, how aerodynamic, how heavy????
Is there a lot of stop and go driving? Are there a lot of hills?
Does the driver stomp on the accelerator or slowly accelerate? How fast will it be driven? Even the altitude can affect range..the air is much more dense at sea level than in the mountains.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

A simple rule of thumb that may give you a ball-park estimate comes from Jack Rickard's experience: energy per mile =~ 10% of weight. For example if the vehicle weighs 2500 lbs, it will use ~250 Wh/mile.

For your pack, 96 x 200 = 19,200 Wh. Divide by the 10% factor of your vehicle's weight to get estimated miles of range.

As the vehicle parameters become better known, frontal area, weight, gear-ratio, tire size, etc then you can use online calculatus for estimates.


----------

